# "Death and Rebirth" Challenge Winner



## candid petunia (Apr 3, 2013)

Apologies for being late to the party, I had been caught up with other things and have only just found time to come online.

Congratulations to toddm for winning the poetry challenge second time in a row.  Todd gets to choose the prompt for next month's challenge. He will also receive a free FoWF subscription (which allows him access to the Tavern and the chatroom), and the Laureate award and title.


Congrats, Todd.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats Todd, is it a coincidence that Louisville is in the Final Four and you won?...Hmm?


----------



## alanmt (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats, Todd!


----------



## Gumby (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done, Todd! Congrats!


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations toddm. You are welcome to play darts or just hang at the bar in the Tavern any-time. Roll on the new game.


----------



## toddm (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got in from vacation, and saw that I won the now-infamous Puppet-Gate challenge! : ) thanks for the votes

Hats off to all the other poets, especially amsawtell - your piece was very lovely, I would have been content to have tied for first with you : ) - it was close down to the end

yes, Lewdog, I guess Louisville is on a roll - go Cards!

---todd


----------



## Ariel (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww, thanks Todd.  I quite enjoyed your piece as well.  Really, I felt as though all the poems were quite excellent this go round.


----------



## Cran (Apr 3, 2013)

My congratulations to todd, and to you all for your patience and goodwill in these interesting times.


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations Todd, Really enjoyed your poem - a worth winner.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 4, 2013)

Extremely well penned, my friend. Congrats!


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

Any news on the theme for April's challenge?

PiP


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 4, 2013)

The next challenge is about post-it notes.  Ready, set, go...








Just kidding!  :redface2:


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll start the next challenge soon.


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Lew, I originally read your comment in my email notification. I did not notice the "Just kidding!  :redface2:" at the end, and I'm muttering away to myself "post-it notes, post-it notes what on earth am I going to write about post-it notes?" LOL  Mutter...mutter...mutter. You had me there for a moment!

See you've changed your avatar picture. Poor puddy looks a bit peed...


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2013)

candid petunia said:


> I'll start the next challenge soon.



That's great we are _champing at the bit _already


----------



## writersblock (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats Toddm I always enjoy your work. Amsawtell's piece was also quite amazing and your both winners in my book


----------



## belthagor (Apr 8, 2013)

I really enjoyed the poem I read


----------



## toddm (Apr 8, 2013)

writersblock said:


> Congrats Toddm I always enjoy your work. Amsawtell's piece was also quite amazing and your both winners in my book



thanks a lot, and also to the others who submitted congrats that I didn't thank yet : )

I saw 3 poems on the new challenge, but now there are only 2 (?)

---todd


----------

